# محرك سترلينج لتوليد الكهرباء بالبرودة والحرارة Free energy (40 Volt DC !!!) with Stir



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هنا تجربة لمحرك سترلينج وهو المحرك الذى يعمل من خلال اختلاف في درجة الحرارة ويعمل فى ككل الاجواء 
وهو يولد هنا 40 فولت كهربي 

ويعتبر العالم استانلى من كبار العلماء فى مجال الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة لان محكه الشهير يعمل على كافة مصادر الحرارة سواء بالزيادة كالتسخين 
او النقصان كالثلج والجليد 


فهو له سطحان من المعدن احدهما يستقبل الحاراة العالية والاخر بارد يعمل على ادخال الهواء البارد الى المحرك 
وعند دخول الهواء البارد الى امحرك فانه يسخن او يبرد = حسب نوع مصدر الحرارة = ويفع المكبس للحركة ثم يخرج الهواء ويتم ادخال هواء جديد وهكذا تستمر الحركة والدوران للمحرك 

وقد استخدم صاحب التجربة هذا المحرك فى ادارة مولد للكهرباء من مغانط وملفات وحصل على 40 فولت كهربي 

ونلاحظ بالفديو انه وضع عدة اكواب من الالومنيوم ممتلئه بالماء سواء البارد او الساخن 
وحصل على 40 فولت مستمر 

اسم الفديو

Free energy (40 Volt DC !!!) with Stirling magnet engine



الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV9gFm_OVcg&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV9gFm_OVcg&feature=related


الصور بالمرفقات

الاولى للمحرك 

وجهاز الافومينر 

الثانية 
قراءة الافوميتر 41 فولت مستمر

الثالثة 
لاكواب الماء = مصدر الحرارة او البرودة للمحرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

وهناك ايضا العالم الشهير روبنسون 

صاحب اختراع المحرك الشهير له والذى يعمل على الحرارة فقط 

ويمكن استخدامه فى بلادنا من خلال عدسات لتركيز اشعة الشمس على محور التشغيل له

اسم الفديو 


Robinson Patent Hot Air Engine
الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YBagczD3u8&NR=1&feature=fvwp


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YBagczD3u8&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------

